# How many Hd receivers are you allowed to have in a household?



## pogiboy (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey y'all, 
I have currently have upgraded from two 811's and a 322 to two 211's and a retained 322. I wanted to add a third hd receiver as I have 4 hdtv's! Ideally, in the future- a 4th one. Customer service told me that you can only have 2 hd receivers and the rest standard def receivers. Are they feeding me alot of bull or does the multi-line switcher doesn't allow for more than 2 hd receivers? Is there anybody out there that is using more than 2 of them?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I have 3 (211 and two 811). I'm sure someone has more.


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have 2 211's and 2 310's


----------



## pogiboy (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response Mikey and HDdude24. So I take it that the receivers you mention are all hd? And the system is design for four hd receivers? Awesome if that's the case! Right now I have the Dish 1000 antenna and a smaller dish pointed at the 61.5 satellite. I should be ready to be able to add additional Hd receivers to my existing multi-switcher line right? Much appreciated for your answers.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

No, you're not quite ready yet. Your Dish 1000 can only feed two HD receivers as is. They told you right. You'll need an external switch like a DP34 or DPP44 to feed four HD receivers.


----------



## pogiboy (Jan 29, 2007)

That's what I have- the DPP44 multiswitcher. I think this was required for me to get all 4 satellites and the silver hd package, right? So, I'm ready right?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

AFAIK, yep, you're ready.


----------



## pogiboy (Jan 29, 2007)

Mikey said:


> AFAIK, yep, you're ready.


Thanks a bunch for your help and I will plan towards getting 2 more hd receivers.


----------

